# My Mentor



## Joken (Sep 2, 2016)

I visited my wonderful friend and Cannibis growing Guru today and took a couple of pictures. I am humbled in his presence. Thanks brother!
What's up with the horizontal pictures? 

View attachment IMG_1716.JPG


View attachment IMG_1714.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2016)

Its the way you took the pics with your camera. If your phone is turned the wrong direction, ,thats what it does.


----------



## Joken (Sep 3, 2016)

They post that way even after I rotate them


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2016)

What did you take the pics with? If its your phone,,pics will do that if the phone is not turned the right direction when you take the pics. If not they will be sideways. Then you have to edit them,turn them the right direction and save that pic as a new file,,then you can uplaod.


----------

